
Fast track to being productive in vim - kdheepak
https://blog.kdheepak.com/fast-track-to-being-productive-in-vim.html
======
typenil
Thanks for the insights!

I've been wanting to get from "limping along" to "vaguely competent" in vim
for awhile now, but it's helpful to have some actual action items to run with.

